# My 68' GTO Restoration Ideas



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I just got a 68' convertible with the numbers matching engine and driveline. I am in the planning stages before I start my restoration and wanted to pick the minds of you GTO purist out there to see what I can do(modification wise) without affecting the value of the car. Specific things I am thinking of possibly upgrading or modifying are...

Engine upgrades, cam, roller rocker, heads..I'd like to be in area of 350HP to the ground with 500 Ft-ib torque, nothing too crazy

Maybe going with a better radiator aluminum electric radiator to keep engine cool.

Upgrading the power figure I may need to upgrade handling and stopping power so, Brake upgrade to maybe disc from the original drums? Suspension upgrade.

I have a completely pure car with 87,000 original miles, and I do not want to do things to mess that up, but would like to make a couple changes if they do not matter either way...sound off and let me know what you guys think. Thanks a lot for those who read this and are taking the time to reply.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just send me your car and your checkbook, I'll fix you up.

Seriously, you really need to ask yourself what you want the car to do, or what you're going to do with the car and work up a budget. IMO these cars are great for bolt on suspension and braking mods, and an overdrive tranny with the rear correct gear ratio's, plus some mild motor mods will really wake it up.


Keep it to bolt ons and don't throw away the original stuff and you won't detract from the cars value one bit. :cheers

I'd start with the chassis/brakes, then it's ready when you throw more power at it. 

My favorite mod (aside from the blower ) Is my overdrive tranny. Nothing like blasting down the highway at 70+ at less than 2200 rpm and 4:11's in the rear. :cool






Oh..... post pics too!

( Mods; we need a "this thread is useless without pics" smiley.)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....unless its a rare optioned car build it for how you plan on driving it. Fact of the matter is you will spend more on the resto than it will be worth in this market so build what you want and will enjoy and get out and drive it, thats what they are made for. and welcome to the forum....:cheers


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

It is a daily driver right now, and I will drive it around for a couple of months getting to know it before I dive into the restoration. I'd say by summer time or end of summer I will start the restoration.

I plan to use it as my cruiser but will drive it more than occasionally. However, us GTO men have a reputation to protect, and if I come to a red light and some punk wants to come barking up this tree, I want to have the power or torque to hand his ass to him on a silver platter :cool

So stay with things that bolt on meaning it can easily be removed if need be? What about stroking the engine? Tell me more about that tranny mod with overdrive please and if I tweak that it has no negative affect in the purist world? TH400 is what I have, but I am sure you know that.

So I am good on doing what I want to suspension/brake systems without depreciating it correct?

Work with me guys, I am new to this classic car building thing. This is my first and hopefully not my last build. I am a gto lover and have had this passion since I was a kid but never had the time to, so guess that time has come now and I've finally found a gto that wasn't already completed, or a BIG project. Took 2 years of searching for the right one that I can take and restore and put my own touches on it, so I will be asking a lot of questions as well as doing a lot of online reading trying to expand my knowledge and understand of all of this. Want to have a good idea with all of your help where I want to go with this as well as the ends and outs of the car, so when I sit down with my machine shop and restoration guys I will know what I am talking about. 

OH and pics coming soon...just purchased the car, in process of shipping it to me in California now, but did ask the previous owner to send all pictures of the car, so once I get those, I will upload them..bare with me


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Stroker is taking a 400 up to 461 + cubic inch with a new crank, pistons and rods and gives you the power and torque of the 455 with the higher rev limit of the 400 (smaller main journal). the 400 block is inherently stronger than the 455 for performance motors as it has more meat around the smaller mains. Light to light there are not many stockish classics that will be able to take a well tuned GTO in stock form (350-400 HP). A well built stroker will put you in the streetable 450-500 range with gobs of torque (500+ see BearGFR's garage page). The bolt on suspension mods will help with handling all that power and traction control to put that extra power to the pavement as these cars are traction deficient with all that torque. The TH 400 is a stout trans and if your not racing at the track for times will run good on the highway and be a monster on the street with a 3.08-3.24 rear gear (best of both worlds). Take a look at my photo bucket, shows the progression of the garage build over a years time. I would drive it this summer and see how you like it then plan your attack from there, remember not all of these cars need a body off ground up resto.....:cheers


----------



## Kingfreeze21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> Stroker is taking a 400 up to 461 + cubic inch with a new crank, pistons and rods and gives you the power and torque of the 455 with the higher rev limit of the 400 (smaller main journal). the 400 block is inherently stronger than the 455 for performance motors as it has more meat around the smaller mains. Light to light there are not many stockish classics that will be able to take a well tuned GTO in stock form (350-400 HP). A well built stroker will put you in the streetable 450-500 range with gobs of torque (500+ see BearGFR's garage page). The bolt on suspension mods will help with handling all that power and traction control to put that extra power to the pavement as these cars are traction deficient with all that torque. The TH 400 is a stout trans and if your not racing at the track for times will run good on the highway and be a monster on the street with a 3.08-3.24 rear gear (best of both worlds). Take a look at my photo bucket, shows the progression of the garage build over a years time. I would drive it this summer and see how you like it then plan your attack from there, remember not all of these cars need a body off ground up resto.....:cheers



Ok thanks for the info I will look at your and BearBFR's pages to get a better fill for what it is I am thinking to do and how I will get there. Luckily the car does not need a frame off. Biggest thing is the body and paint, correcting a couple minor rust repairs, making sure body is straight with those great line, and putting a great shine back on her. After that, under the hood everything is already mechanically sound and runs very solid now, but will clean it up to make presentation look better, so will be re coating, getting all new wires and hoses etc and making some mild mods.

Really appreciate your help, and have a better idea what I can do without taking original components far from stock.:cool


----------

